# wanted to buy 1 Tb hardisk. Confused between two choices



## bibinjohn (Apr 21, 2015)

hello i want to buy a 1TB external hardisk. i am confused between WD My passport Ultra and this HGST 1TB Touro S External USB Hard Disk 7200 RPM | eBay.

how i the after sales service of HGST. i know WD has the best after sales service. i have experienced it. i already have two WD hardisks. so looking for other choices. please help me choose between these two.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2015)

Go with my passport ultra and peace of mind guaranteed for 3 years.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Go with my passport ultra and *peace of find* guaranteed for 3 years.


What is that?
Peace bhi bolte ho , find bhi bolte ho bhai!


----------



## bibinjohn (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks for the help


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What is that?
> Peace bhi bolte ho , find bhi bolte ho bhai!



This is damm you auto correct moment.


----------

